# I'm not being paid enough for my job



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

...just like many, many people I assume.

I'm a retail pharmacy technician. Full-time, lead technician, I've been there over a year. I was hired at _minimum wage_. Most of the time I'm running around the pharmacy going back and forth to the drive thru, register, phone, and drop-off, and in between that, I've got data entry from the e-scripts to do, as well as the paper scripts that I've somehow learned to read (doctors' handwriting sucks so badly) - then I'm dealing with insurance problems and I'm on the phone with them FOREVER because sometimes they're useless and sometimes they're helpful. Then I have to actually fill the prescriptions - find the correct drug on the shelves, count, and label - and send them down for the pharmacist to check for errors or drug interactions. And people get snippy about waiting for 10 or 15 minutes.

And the retail aspect. I have people SCREAMING at me for situations I cannot control, because somehow the insurance is stopping us from filling something, and of course that's our fault. We just have to smile and say okay, I'll try to fix it for you, because "the customer is always right"....unless someone's trying to get a controlled substance filled early. That's when they get the angriest. I mean, so many people are just so mean and not thankful at all for what we do for them. And it's never enough, even if we've bent over backwards for them.

And then you have corporate breathing down our necks for not getting enough flu shots, other immunizations, and about 10 thousand other metrics you have to worry about. We are always on a sh**-list and we're the best in our district.

It's a high-stress job is what I'm trying to say.

And it's not like I'm disposable! The training process takes a long time. I have to take classes and become certified, and learn all about the drugs we're dispensing.... it takes an intelligent, ambitious person to be a great tech. I'm very proud that I've earned that title, but my pay doesn't reflect that at all, and I'm furious about it.

$9.28/hour. That's it. And my raise was twice as much as a normal annual raise, and I'm supposed to be _thankful_. I am, because my boss pulled a lot of strings and it's not like on her authority (she'd rather see us paid much more and would be willing to take a pay cut for it if she could).

I'm supposed to live off this??? That's why I'm going to college, but honestly, I have a life to live while I'm in college too! I have bills to pay. I have rent to pay. I have necessities I can't afford to buy. I have to save up for a car, so I can stop walking to work - 1.5 miles there, 1.5 miles back. Rain or shine.

As soon as I can, I'm either going to request a $3 raise (which I honestly think is more than reasonable) or leave the company, because this is BS. And everyone knows we're underpaid. Everyone. All the pharmacists know it, _corporate _knows it, but they're too busy finding money for their 4th vacation home.

It makes me so angry and just....sad. So many people leave because of the low pay. We could keep so many great people if they'd just pay us fair and livable wages.

-

TL;DR I have a stressful, hard job and I'm paid just over minimum wage. *What do I do*.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Could you be a lead pharmacy tech. somewhere else? Maybe they will pay you more? My mom was going to be a pharmacy tech. for $10/hr but she decided it was too much work for little pay. She interned at different places and decided it wasn't worth it. I hope you get the pay you deserve.


----------



## ingvarnaut (Oct 15, 2015)

We also have to pay to live here in this ´free´ country. Taxes, through the roof. Insanity. In order to progress people need to be less greedy and more opportunistic. How the fùck can anyone expect to keep living like this. Prices go up, wages go down. Americans can get a heart attack if they see the bills from the hospital after uptake. A doctor is a respected person, should be a respected person. They save lifes. And deserve a higher loan. You also are doing a good job. 10 dollars an hour is not enough. I agree. But, listen to this:

They expect the common or even the lower folk to still obey the invisible man. I think this system is doomed. As we grow stronger, bigger, faster and smarter. Workers can outnumber everyone in the coming 50 years. So don´t worry, it will soon be over. Everyone deserves happiness. Yeah? If everyone ignores greed and make a ****ing move to lower prices. WHICH THERE IS A LAW AGAINST. THERE IS A LAW BETWEEN THE BIG COMPANIES THAT THEY CAN NOT LOWER PRICES. YES? THERE SHOULD BE A LAW THAT IT ALSO CANT GO HIGHER. AND THE STANDARD SHOULD BE THE PEROID WHERE PEOPLE WERE THE HAPPIEST. But okay. We humans take and take and take away and give nothing if they can. Anger becomes Rage, Rage becomes Hatred, Hatred becomes Revolution. Do not forgive, do not forget.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Look for a job that pays more . 
Then ask for a pay rise . 
If no rise then move to job that pays more . 
No threats to leave as no one likes to be threatened and every one is replaceable so never think your not disposable believe me you are .


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

In 5 years that job won't even exist anymore, it will be done by robots at a kiosk.


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

knightofdespair said:


> In 5 years that job won't even exist anymore, it will be done by robots at a kiosk.


Lmao where the hell are you getting your information? I work directly in the field, I think I'd know better than you. If you read my post you'd see how much we did that simply cannot be done by a "robot". Oh my god the ignorance of some people.


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

Grog said:


> Look for a job that pays more .
> Then ask for a pay rise .
> If no rise then move to job that pays more .
> No threats to leave as no one likes to be threatened and every one is replaceable so never think your not disposable believe me you are .


Well, obviously that's what I'd do. I can't be out of a job.

You're wrong about me being disposable. Sorry. One of the things I knew coming into this job is that it is very hard to come across a good technician, and it takes generally a lot longer to be as good as I am. So. No. I'm not disposable. But thanks for your opinion about something you know nothing about.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

gisellemarx said:


> Lmao where the hell are you getting your information? I work directly in the field, I think I'd know better than you. If you read my post you'd see how much we did that simply cannot be done by a "robot". Oh my god the ignorance of some people.


Said everyone ever outsourced by a robot.. I work in IT, trust me I could find a way to automate your job.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Unfortunately, there is a way to automate any job.

My prescriptions come from a centralized processing facility. Checking for drug interactions is done automatically when the doctor enters the script into the computer. At most, the system will allow you to pick up about a week's supply until the script arrives. This cuts down on medication stored on-site, trims administrative tasks like counting, and ultimately reduces the labor hours in staffing. I'm sure more automation is yet to come.

Retail doesn't pay much. Period. The best way to get out of retail is to advance your education and move further up the chain. If there is a way to automate a lower-level position, it will be found. Look at ATMs, automated ordering at restaurants, self-checkout at stores and libraries,, etc. for examples.

Be careful requesting a 32% raise. If you don't do it for $9.28/hour in this economy, I'm sure that somebody else will.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

gisellemarx said:


> Well, obviously that's what I'd do. I can't be out of a job.
> 
> You're wrong about me being disposable. Sorry. One of the things I knew coming into this job is that it is very hard to come across a good technician, and it takes generally a lot longer to be as good as I am. So. No. I'm not disposable. But thanks for your opinion about something you know nothing about.


Every one is replaceable . you'll find out one day . Come on don't be so naive . Who did the job before you ? Who does the same job in a different store ? How many other people are doing the same job ? How many people are studying to do the same job ? You are most definitely replaceable . The next person may not be as good as you but it doesn't mean they can't do it ro even get better at it in some time . 
And I'm sure 99% of replies will be from people who dont come from your industry . But the industry doesn't really matter it's just a job and as said every one doing any job is replaceable . 
I was serious when I said look for a job that pays more as most of the time you have to move to get a increase of pay even for doing the same job . 
I hope they do appreciate the work you do and give you a decent pay rise but don't be shocked if they don't either


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

Apply for a clinical lab assistant job then. That's what I was doing, but I decided it wasn't worth it for the amount of pay and considering my education and experience, BS in biochemistry with a lot of lab experience. The pay I was getting was 13.75/hr. Its super high stress though, just as bad/ worse than pharm tech. Especially if you work in blood bank. There are emergency blood dispenses and you have to run back and forth between departments. You're like a secretary for the MLS who also has a pretty crappy job.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I thought pharmacy techs made $15 or so. Why even get into a field that doesn't pay well?



gisellemarx said:


> Lmao where the hell are you getting your information? I work directly in the field, I think I'd know better than you. If you read my post you'd see how much we did that simply cannot be done by a "robot". Oh my god the ignorance of some people.


Homeboy thinks just about every job will be gone in 20 years or less.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

shorefog said:


> Unfortunately, there is a way to automate any job.
> 
> My prescriptions come from a centralized processing facility. Checking for drug interactions is done automatically when the doctor enters the script into the computer. At most, the system will allow you to pick up about a week's supply until the script arrives. This cuts down on medication stored on-site, trims administrative tasks like counting, and ultimately reduces the labor hours in staffing. I'm sure more automation is yet to come.
> 
> ...


You act like you know things about my job. It's funny.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

gisellemarx said:


> You act like you know things about my job. It's funny.


I know enough. While I won't be dispensing medication anytime soon, we're not exactly talking about a job with a Top Secret clearance.


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

nubly said:


> I thought pharmacy techs made $15 or so. Why even get into a field that doesn't pay well?


In hospitals they might. I only ended up with this job because I was desperate for something within walking distance, and you don't need a degree or anything. I started out as a cashier and worked my way into the pharmacy.


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

shorefog said:


> I know enough. While I won't be dispensing medication anytime soon, we're not exactly talking about a job with a Top Secret clearance.


Your arrogance tells me enough, lmao. "Top Secret clearance"


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

gisellemarx said:


> Your arrogance tells me enough, lmao. "Top Secret clearance"


Pot meet kettle. Kettle meet pot.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

ITT, the OP asks for advice, then argues with all advice. 

Are you always this hostile or is it from work stress?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

McFly said:


> ITT, the OP asks for advice, then argues with all advice.
> 
> Are you always this hostile or is it from work stress?


She argues with everyone about every thing.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn, you could make more by standing in one place for 8 hours and saying "Welcome to wal-mart".


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> She argues with everyone about every thing.


That's no way to get help from people. Maybe if she could be more open minded then she might find a solution to her problem.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

McFly said:


> That's no way to get help from people. Maybe if she could be more open minded then she might find a solution to her problem.


She doesn't want one. Anyway jobs like this are the first to get outsourced. Lower end jobs like this suck money the people at the top want all for themselves and it really isn't that hard to go with automated kiosks, mail service, or ditch the people who require face to face questions to free up more money for people higher up. Automation was never about doing the job right, it was about finding ways to cut corners until you can eat the whole pizza yourself.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I do not envy you. That is pretty ridiculous. There is no way, no way in hell I would do that for minimum wage. You have a pretty thankless job. And I'm sure you get a lot of hate, and a lot of blame, all day long. I'm sorry, man. I honestly don't know how you do it. I was shocked a few years ago when I learned (through a discussion on another forum) that the average median income for pharmacy techs was....I think around $30K a year? That's not much.


The job I have now is temporary. It's feast or famine sometimes. They usually give us pretty steady hours, at least 35-40 a week, but this time of year (right before Christmas) everything shuts down for a few weeks. When they need us, when we have to go out of town, they put us up in nice hotels, they give us a ridiculous per diem ($50 a day), they pay us mileage from the moment we leave our houses. They sort of kiss our ***es when they need us and the paychecks are good. And then when they don't it's an "I'm sorry, hang in there....we're looking for work for all of you, four weeks before Christmas" kind of thing....so a lot of us just quit, no notice, *** this I work my *** off for you and you're not taking care of me, I'm out of here.


I think you have to have a passion for what you're doing, I guess. And it's clear that you do, it just sucks that you're not being rewarded for it.


My oldest has pretty much decided (for right now) she wants to be a surgeon. I don't like to brag but she's wicked smart, she is. She's in band, she practices for hours on her bass clarinet and she's just killing in all her AP classes, I mean like it's nothing. I told her she is going to have to be in school, after hs, for twelve more f-ing years if she wants to be a surgeon, and she said "Yes, I know, what's your point"? She's smarter than me and I mean that with no sarcasm, whatsoever. She wants to be a neo-natal surgeon. And, yeah, we talked about that today and I told her, even if I had the intelligence and the discipline to go through a residency, where you're going to be basically treated like ****....I don't know if I could do that. And she said "well, yeah, but I can, and I will".


Ffs. Man. Mind = blown.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Grog said:


> Every one is replaceable . you'll find out one day . Come on don't be so naive . Who did the job before you ? Who does the same job in a different store ? How many other people are doing the same job ? How many people are studying to do the same job ? You are most definitely replaceable . The next person may not be as good as you but it doesn't mean they can't do it ro even get better at it in some time .
> And I'm sure 99% of replies will be from people who dont come from your industry . But the industry doesn't really matter it's just a job and as said every one doing any job is replaceable .
> I was serious when I said look for a job that pays more as most of the time you have to move to get a increase of pay even for doing the same job .
> I hope they do appreciate the work you do and give you a decent pay rise but don't be shocked if they don't either


Giselle, even though you work hard, you are disposable. That's not a knock on your ability, but there are others out there who can do it as good as you can. The job tasks, themselves, don't appear that difficult and I don't think would take that long to learn. Working under stress isn't anything new - join the club.

The company I work for was sold a few years back, and many of those who were considered the "company", who would have been considered "indispensable," including the president and sales vp, were let go. Everyone is "disposable".

I have no idea how accurate this site may be but it seems to suggest that no prior experience or training may be needed to start the job, and that lead techs in hospitals earn $14-$18 per hour, which is after 5 years of experience and certification. It seems to be a low-paying field.

http://theepharmacytechnicians.com/pharmacy-technician-salary/


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

knightofdespair said:


> She argues with everyone about every thing.


I'm just pretty sure nobody on here understands how NOT to be rude while they're "giving advice". Telling me I'm disposable and my job will be gone in 5 years is not advice and not related to what I posted about.

If I've argued with anyone else, it's because they were being a**holes. There are a lot of a**holes here.

Go f*** off.


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

TenYears said:


> I was shocked a few years ago when I learned (through a discussion on another forum) that the average median income for pharmacy techs was....I think around $30K a year? That's not much.


I'd kill for 30k a year actually, I make probably less than 10k. :frown2:


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

I know what you mean. I'm making $10.25 where I work (was at $9.25 for a year and a half) and I cook, clean, serve, and, they've recently had me come in occasionally on weekends to lock up, which is barely worth my time and gas money. I'm one of the few who come in every day, and I know they're grateful. The thing of it is, I won't make enough money to live on no matter how long I work there. That's what I get for working at a cheap, non profit organization. 
As for you, I would tell you to use your experience to get a job elsewhere, but if you're anything like me, it is difficult to look for work because of the stresses of new people and situations. What store is it you work at? I would think working at a pharmacy at a place like CVS would pay less than at a grocery store, but I don't know much about pharmacists. $9.28 is a fairly unusual hourly wage, by the way. You'd think they could at least round it up to $9.30.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

gisellemarx said:


> I'm just pretty sure nobody on here understands how NOT to be rude while they're "giving advice". Telling me I'm disposable and my job will be gone in 5 years is not advice and not related to what I posted about.


Telling you that you are disposable is advice, good advice at that, and is related to what you posted about - you were the one who mentioned it first.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

gisellemarx said:


> In hospitals they might. I only ended up with this job because I was desperate for something within walking distance, and you don't need a degree or anything. I started out as a cashier and worked my way into the pharmacy.


Didn't know that. Maybe it's time to look at education.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

gumballhead said:


> I know what you mean. I'm making $10.25 where I work (was at $9.25 for a year and a half) and I cook, clean, serve, and, they've recently had me come in occasionally on weekends to lock up, which is barely worth my time and gas money. I'm one of the few who come in every day, and I know they're grateful. The thing of it is, I won't make enough money to live on no matter how long I work there. That's what I get for working at a cheap, non profit organization.
> As for you, I would tell you to use your experience to get a job elsewhere, but if you're anything like me, it is difficult to look for work because of the stresses of new people and situations. What store is it you work at? I would think working at a pharmacy at a place like CVS would pay less than at a grocery store, but I don't know much about pharmacists. $9.28 is a fairly unusual hourly wage, by the way. You'd think they could at least round it up to $9.30.


Yeah, it sounds like it's time for both of us to move on if we want to make more money.

I'm not a pharmacist, pharmacists make like $100k. They're rich. And the technicians (me) who do 95% of the work get paid the bare minimum...unfortunately. Like I said, in hospitals they do get paid fairly I think, but that's an entirely different set of qualifications. That's why I'm studying to be a medical coder. Which...I heard can be nice, but I'm reconsidering. I know I want to be somewhere behind the scenes in the medical field. That's never going to stop growing.


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

nubly said:


> Didn't know that. Maybe it's time to look at education.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm a full time student. I take online classes for my associate's in medical reimbursement and coding.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

gisellemarx said:


> I'm a full time student. I take online classes for my associate's in medical reimbursement and coding.


That's what I do for a living. Best of luck to you.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

gisellemarx said:


> ...just like many, many people I assume.
> 
> I'm a retail pharmacy technician. Full-time, lead technician, I've been there over a year. I was hired at _minimum wage_. Most of the time I'm running around the pharmacy going back and forth to the drive thru, register, phone, and drop-off, and in between that, I've got data entry from the e-scripts to do, as well as the paper scripts that I've somehow learned to read (doctors' handwriting sucks so badly) - then I'm dealing with insurance problems and I'm on the phone with them FOREVER because sometimes they're useless and sometimes they're helpful. Then I have to actually fill the prescriptions - find the correct drug on the shelves, count, and label - and send them down for the pharmacist to check for errors or drug interactions. And people get snippy about waiting for 10 or 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


Stay, unless you find a better job....I've always been calm while waiting for my prescription but after reading this, I will make sure to be extra calm and polite. I never realized how much you guys do. Whatever your decision, you should be proud of yourself for being able to handle such a stressful job. Good Luck!


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I thought in NY that Mc'Donalds workers now get paid $15/hr, that true?


You definitely sound underpaid, my condolences.

I wouldn't suggest leaving though until you find something equal or better pay, hopefully less stressful.

No reason you can't work at a job you hate while searching for greener pastures, y'know.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Malek said:


> I thought in NY that Mc'Donalds workers now get paid $15/hr, that true?


$9, but the plan is to make it $15 in a few years.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> $9, but the plan is to make it $15 in a few years.


Oh I see...


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

caveman8 said:


> Telling you that you are disposable is advice, good advice at that, and is related to what you posted about - you were the one who mentioned it first.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I just think it's funny, because I've been told about a thousand times that I'm not disposable because it's difficult to come by decent techs, especially because of the long and expensive training process. You can't exactly pull someone off the street and mold them into a good tech. You have to have a lot of intelligence. Sorry.

And I think it's hilarious that anyone thinks my job will be automated in 5 yrs, because we literally HAD a robot in our pharmacy that automatically counted and labeled for us - and they _took it out_ because all the maintenance wasn't worth it. And we still had employees working with it, obviously. It didn't take away jobs.

I'd really like to see an automated system talk to insurance companies and doctors offices and customers. I'd _really _like someone to figure out how to do everything I do. Lmao.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

gisellemarx said:


> I just think it's funny, because I've been told about a thousand times that I'm not disposable because it's difficult to come by decent techs, especially because of the long and expensive training process. You can't exactly pull someone off the street and mold them into a good tech. You have to have a lot of intelligence. Sorry.
> 
> And I think it's hilarious that anyone thinks my job will be automated in 5 yrs, because we literally HAD a robot in our pharmacy that automatically counted and labeled for us - and they _took it out_ because all the maintenance wasn't worth it. And we still had employees working with it, obviously. It didn't take away jobs.
> 
> I'd really like to see an automated system talk to insurance companies and doctors offices and customers. I'd _really _like someone to figure out how to do everything I do. Lmao.


I don't know how hard your job is, I don't know how hard it would be to replace you or train someone else, I don't even really know what you do. But if you're getting paid 9/hr, just above minimum wage, that's telling you that you're disposable. Go ask them to pay you 15/hr or you'll leave, what do you think they'll say? That's how you know how difficult they consider it to be to find someone else.


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I don't know how hard your job is, I don't know how hard it would be to replace you or train someone else, I don't even really know what you do. But if you're getting paid 9/hr, just above minimum wage, that's telling you that you're disposable. Go ask them to pay you 15/hr or you'll leave, what do you think they'll say? That's how you know how difficult they consider it to be to find someone else.


Honestly, the same thing happened with a not-so-great tech I replaced. She asked for a raise, didn't get it, and left. It was complete chaos for months until we had someone transfer to our store. They know we're hard to come by _and _hard to keep around (no one's ever fired unless they do something horrible), but the bigwigs need their fourth vacation home and the pharmacists need their $110k salary, so the techs are paid sh**. Even the pharmacists know it and a lot of them have asked to take pay cuts to spread it to their employees, but our company won't let them. It's just a greedy corporation thing. They'd rather have all our stores short-staffed and have all the trained, educated technicians be completely burnt out than actually pay us fairly. Which would be practically nothing compared to how much money they have.

And as far as finding someone else easily, it takes months, and within the district we might have....5 decent, fully trained technicians? The rest don't care and their pharmacies are in shambles because they've got pharmacists that don't care and techs that don't care, either. So, I mean, they're pretty easy to replace. They're idiots who can't differentiate tramadol from trazodone. Me, though, not to sound arrogant, I happen to be one of the best and my bosses know it, my bosses' bosses know it, and _that's _why I got double the usual annual raise. That's why they wouldn't dream of "disposing" of me.

If I asked for a $4-5 raise....yeah, I'd be shot down, because it's just not something they do. When I become certified, I should be getting a dollar raise, but it literally takes months and I've heard rumors that they might not even be doing that anymore. It might be closer to 75 cents, or less. There's a lot of controversy about it, and we've recently been bought out, so who knows what will happen. By the time anything happens with that, though, I'll hopefully be on to something better.

Can people stop with the "you're disposable" thing? I know my job and my company better than you do, guaranteed, and sorry, but I'm simply _not_ based on the standards of the company.

And besides, I'm only staying as of right now because it's within walking distance and I don't have a car.

I can't post anything on here without someone riding my a** about some stupid minute detail.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I don't know how hard your job is, I don't know how hard it would be to replace you or train someone else, I don't even really know what you do. But if you're getting paid 9/hr, just above minimum wage, that's telling you that you're disposable. Go ask them to pay you 15/hr or you'll leave, what do you think they'll say? That's how you know how difficult they consider it to be to find someone else.


Computing power doubles every few years. They are constantly inventing new ways of processing and sorting data. Windows XP was common 10 years ago, now its tossed into the garbage heap. 50% of all jobs that exist today will be gone in 20 years, especially anything at the lower end of the pay scales.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

gisellemarx said:


> I'd really like to see an automated system talk to insurance companies and doctors offices and customers. I'd _really _like someone to figure out how to do everything I do. Lmao.


Watson + Siri, the tech already exists and gets better every year.


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

knightofdespair said:


> Watson + Siri, the tech already exists and gets better every year.


I literally have no idea why people keep telling me my job is going to be automated soon, like how the f*** are you being supportive or productive in any way on this thread? Or this forum in general??

As I said before, I think I would know something if the pharmacy technician was going to be replaced by a f**king robot, considering the responsibilities they keep piling on us.

*DROP IT*. Jesus Christ.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

gisellemarx said:


> I literally have no idea why people keep telling me my job is going to be automated soon, like how the f*** are you being supportive or productive in any way on this thread? Or this forum in general??
> 
> As I said before, I think I would know something if the pharmacy technician was going to be replaced by a f**king robot, considering the responsibilities they keep piling on us.
> 
> *DROP IT*. Jesus Christ.


Because you're dead wrong. I've worked in programming, tech support, security, and various other aspects of IT my whole life. I've tinkered with robotics, android, was actually looking at going to medical school at one point of my life. Every lower wage job is being pushed towards the point the owner class can eliminate it and pocket all the savings. They frankly don't care if it is done right for $9/hr. I make many times that much and I still only make half of what I could if I found a better match. If you can't see realistic feedback telling you the truth why do you bother to post?


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

knightofdespair said:


> Because you're dead wrong. I've worked in programming, tech support, security, and various other aspects of IT my whole life. I've tinkered with robotics, android, was actually looking at going to medical school at one point of my life. Every lower wage job is being pushed towards the point the owner class can eliminate it and pocket all the savings. They frankly don't care if it is done right for $9/hr. I make many times that much and I still only make half of what I could if I found a better match. If you can't see realistic feedback telling you the truth why do you bother to post?


....Because that's not what my post was about??

My original post was just me venting about the amount of work I do and how I don't get paid enough, and I was maybe looking for advice about how to ask for a raise, or a higher-paying job, or something - I never asked your opinion about whether or not my job will be automated someday. F***king drop it. You're honestly just an a**hole at this point, I've asked everyone to drop it several times now.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Your thread reminded me of my brother. He yelled at the pharmacist over something that was the insurance company's fault. People don't think when they're angry which is why hence the stupid comments occur.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

knightofdespair said:


> Because you're dead wrong. I've worked in programming, tech support, security, and various other aspects of IT my whole life. I've tinkered with robotics, android, was actually looking at going to medical school at one point of my life. Every lower wage job is being pushed towards the point the owner class can eliminate it and pocket all the savings. They frankly don't care if it is done right for $9/hr. I make many times that much and I still only make half of what I could if I found a better match. If you can't see realistic feedback telling you the truth why do you bother to post?


I can see her point because you don't know everything that her job entails. You think they don't care if it's not done right? You're wrong. In the medical field, a lot of things need to be done right. You also said that medical coding will be fine away with. Sure that's possible but only if doctors do their part correct, which a lot don't. "Junk in, junk out." And as long as that keeps on happening, there will be medical coding and billing jobs that software can't do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

nubly said:


> I can see her point because you don't know everything that her job entails. You think they don't care if it's not done right? You're wrong. In the medical field, a lot of things need to be done right. You also said that medical coding will be fine away with. Sure that's possible but only if doctors do their part correct, which a lot don't. "Junk in, junk out." And as long as that keeps on happening, there will be medical coding and billing jobs that software can't do.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't have to know everything the job entails, for $9/hr it is not a very important job. Medical coding is garbage as well, part of all of the nonsense and waste that sucks up 1/4 of our nation's budget. That job will also not exist in another decade or so.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

knightofdespair said:


> I don't have to know everything the job entails, for $9/hr it is not a very important job. Medical coding is garbage as well, part of all of the nonsense and waste that sucks up 1/4 of our nation's budget. That job will also not exist in another decade or so.


Yea but you think the entire nation is going to collapse in a decade.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

nubly said:


> Yea but you think the entire nation is going to collapse in a decade.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Without changes, there is always the slim chance congress will go against their bribes and accidentally do something right.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Damn you really don't get paid enough for your job. I hope there is better out there


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

gisellemarx said:


> I literally have no idea why people keep telling me my job is going to be automated soon, like how the f*** are you being supportive or productive in any way on this thread? Or this forum in general??
> 
> As I said before, I think I would know something if the pharmacy technician was going to be replaced by a f**king robot, considering the responsibilities they keep piling on us.
> 
> *DROP IT*. Jesus Christ.


Yah, I'm really really sorry you're not getting any helpful advice. 
Reading thru this thread is a tad annoying hearing 'YOU"LL BE REPLACED BY A ROBOT IN 5 YEARS. THE TECH IS THERE!!!' got super annoying to me and I can't imagine how much more annoying it is to you. Dang, it's like the replies are like 'Oh don't even bother about working because robots will all be doing it soon.' Seriously, go to the Society and Controversial issues sub-forum.

Whether or not the tech is there is irrelevant as you have to decide BEFORE THE TECH IS THERE what to do.

My advice: Keep working where you're at, but look for other jobs. I get paid more then you, for example, and my job isn't stressful at all and there is lots of room for growth as it is a growing company.

---------

One other quick note about 'automation', when items like steam tractors and heavy equipment trucks were invented, people were afraid unemployment would rise because what would take 100s of people to do heavy labor work would now just take a few machines. Guess what, unemployment didn't rise at all.
The focus of the economy changes. For example, great service is now really important and that's something a machine isn't always the best at.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

wmu'14 said:


> Yah, I'm really really sorry you're not getting any helpful advice.
> Reading thru this thread is a tad annoying hearing 'YOU"LL BE REPLACED BY A ROBOT IN 5 YEARS. THE TECH IS THERE!!!' got super annoying to me and I can't imagine how much more annoying it is to you. Dang, it's like the replies are like 'Oh don't even bother about working because robots will all be doing it soon.' Seriously, go to the Society and Controversial issues sub-forum.
> 
> Whether or not the tech is there is irrelevant as you have to decide BEFORE THE TECH IS THERE what to do.
> ...


In the 80s, machines were supposed to take our jobs, in the 90s, it was computers and now it's software. Yes technology will make some jobs obsolete but they also create new jobs. And it's always been that way since the industrial revolution. I've pointed that out to @knightofdespair but he still believes the sky is falling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

I get paid roughly 3.5 times as much as the OP for an admin office job, but even so it's not much given the cost of living in my area.

I do a lot of things that are above my pay grade and job description, mostly related to analytics. My manager realizes it and acknowledges it, but company initiatives to manage costs mean pretty much no one is getting a raise. At least, not people at my level in the hierarchy. 

I would settle for a job title change in the interim. Admin upgrade to Analyst or Associate would be nice.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

nubly said:


> In the 80s, machines were supposed to take our jobs, in the 90s, it was computers and now it's software. Yes technology will make some jobs obsolete but they also create new jobs. And it's always been that way since the industrial revolution. I've pointed that out to @*knightofdespair* but he still believes the sky is falling.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

Take a job with known bad pay and then complain about it? I dont get that, I worked at a crap retail job and I went in knowing it paid crap. No reason to ***** as I signed the contract saying I was going to make ****. Did my work then found a job that pays much better and has good benefits, still not as much as I want to make but a step up and again I agreed to my pay and knew going in what I was making. So know ill look for another job that will make me more cash and be happy I have a job at this time.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

knightofdespair said:


>


We're not in the great recession anymore.


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

Dang, If you're as intelligent and skilled as you say you are then it should be pretty easy for you to move to another retail pharmacy job, which I would recommend. Start going to all the retailers career sites and submit applications for their pharmacy positions. 

I mean I work a low level, unskilled, stocking job at a big box retailer and I make more than $10/hr. As a lead pharmacy tech, there is really no reason you should be making less than even that.


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

CoffeeGuy said:


> Dang, If you're as intelligent and skilled as you say you are then it should be pretty easy for you to move to another retail pharmacy job, which I would recommend. Start going to all the retailers career sites and submit applications for their pharmacy positions.
> 
> I mean I work a low level, unskilled, stocking job at a big box retailer and I make more than $10/hr. As a lead pharmacy tech, there is really no reason you should be making less than even that.


I know. I even talked to the woman that trains all the techs for their certification exams and she seemed kind of shocked about my pay. Seems like the company plays favorites. I'm going to ask for a $2 raise. I've learned that they can't fire me for that, the worst they can do is shoot me down. If that happens, I'm immediately seeking employment elsewhere.

I'm pretty sure all retail techs are paid crap, at least in this area, so I'm going to try and get into a hospital. They have more responsibilities but the pay is so much better.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Now thanks to 10$ minimum wage in NYC, Mcd/CVS have been installing self checkout machines. Way to go peeps.


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

mca90guitar said:


> Take a job with known bad pay and then complain about it? I dont get that, I worked at a crap retail job and I went in knowing it paid crap. No reason to ***** as I signed the contract saying I was going to make ****. Did my work then found a job that pays much better and has good benefits, still not as much as I want to make but a step up and again I agreed to my pay and knew going in what I was making. So know ill look for another job that will make me more cash and be happy I have a job at this time.


You're extremely rude and have no idea what you're talking about.

I was told before I was hired that the pay could increase substantially after becoming a full-fledged tech. I heard about other people in the company making $12/hr, after only being there for a year. I took the job at minimum wage initially because I was desperate.

Basically, I was lied to, so f**k off. Thanks.


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

M0rbid said:


> Now thanks to 10$ minimum wage in NYC, Mcd/CVS have been installing self checkout machines. Way to go peeps.


That has nothing to do with this thread.

Because people don't deserve a wage they can live off of unless they're doctors and engineers. :roll


----------



## Snowman 23 (Jun 8, 2014)

Based on a google search, the median wage for pharmacy technicians is $14/hr. So I think you really should try to find a job elsewhere if they won't give you your pay increase. Under $10/hr should be a no-take. You have a year of experience now, so you should be able to get interviews. Glassdoor has good salary info, so you would know what to expect before joining a company


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

My work didn't appreciate me so I left them.

You should do the same.



M0rbid said:


> Now thanks to 10$ minimum wage in NYC, Mcd/CVS have been installing self checkout machines. Way to go peeps.


Good, society doesn't owe you anything, not even a job. Sheesh talk about entitled.


----------

